# Female huntin club lookin for land to lease



## LaurenR88 (Jul 11, 2013)

I have a female huntin club and im trying to find some land to lease. Im preferably lookin for a lease in coweta, meriwether, s. fulton, taylor or heard county. We mainly will be hunting deer and turkey.. but i also wanted to find a lease for duck hunting as well.

Also, if you know of any women who would like to be apart of this club, just contact me through a PM.

Thanks so much!


----------



## GaCraker (Jul 12, 2013)

Have 625 acres in Baldwin county please call me for info David 678-763-5892


----------



## LaurenR88 (Jul 13, 2013)

Thank you David! I'll be callin you later today or tomorrow, I'm on a mission trip with my church so ill call when I get some free time


----------



## buck killer 0ne (Jul 14, 2013)

Monroe county
137 acres
no more than 6 members
$600 per member
Lots of deer and turkeys 
Power line on property 
Creek runs the property 
706 410 3330
johnnylcarnes@yahoo.com
Thanks


----------



## LaurenR88 (Jul 16, 2013)

Thank you, I will be in touch with y'all by the end of the week


----------



## jmh5397 (Jul 16, 2013)

PM sent


----------



## LaurenR88 (Jul 21, 2013)

Thanks!


----------

